# Engine Swap or rebuild?



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

hey there everybody, 

So its come to that time..I have had my 300 for the past 5 years and I think its about time to do a rebuild but because the car is so old I was thinking finding parts may be an issue. I have also been entertaining the idea of a swap. Anybody have any experience on this particular project and if so what sort of engine they swapped out for and what, if any fitment issues they had. Now i was thinking a G35 coupe motor as i dont really care to have anything crazy imported. Any thoughts or advice is very welcome. thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Finding engine parts for rebuilding isn't an issue for the VG engines. There are plenty of parts available from Nissan or on the aftermarket. Swapping an engine that wasn't originally available in that particular model is a pretty big undertaking. There are a lot of things to consider other than just motor mounts and bolting it in. You'll need to get the ECM and wiring harness for the new engine and be able to combine it with the vehicle harness. Exhaust and, depending on your state, emission issues can come into play. Making sure your fuel pump is compatable or will need to be changed is an issue. Whether the transmission will bolt up to your engine is another (and I'm pretty sure if you swap in a VQ engine, you'll need the trans and a custom driveshaft). Definitely explore your options and put a plan down on paper with a realistic budget before you do anything! Probably the easiest upgrade, performance wise, would be to go with a VG30ET, the engine from the turbo version of the Z31. Here are some links on the VG30 engine you may find interest in:

VG30ET.com - The fastest and most powerful VG equipped vehicles on the internet

Z31 Performance :: Your home for all things Z31


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

A couple VQ swaps have been done. At least one is on Z31P.

I swapped my Z31 to an LM7 (GM 5.3). Its alot of work, time, and money (about 3 times what I originally planned for). Do your homework before beginning a project like this.


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys, Thanks for the advice... I have decided to go with your recommendation as it is probably better for me to go for the VG30ET motor rather then the G35 motor due to the complications that may arise. Alot of small things i didnt think about. I do have a specific local place in Ottawa that will be able to track one down for me so thats a bonus to! there are other small things i need to change on the car as well i.e i'll probably upgrade my brakes and a performance clutch as my rear main seal is leaking and is causing some havoc.. Might as well upgrade while its out right.. Thanks for the input.. I'll keep posting with progress after i start this winter!


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

No need to find a factory turbo motor. Just source the turbo bits and slap 'em on a cheap NA VG. Search some builds on Z31P for "NA2T."


----------

